# Dewalt dx735 dust collections



## Danmendez29 (Jun 21, 2020)

Looking for some insight if this will
Work. I built a table for my dewalt planer and am using some pvc to drop down off of the high powered fan into agarbage can under the table. If I cut a hole for the pvc will I need to cut a hole for return air this way it doesn’t create much pressure in the plastic garbage can?


----------



## Danmendez29 (Jun 21, 2020)

Another picture of the table


----------



## Danmendez29 (Jun 21, 2020)

*Dewalt dx735*

Looking for some insight if this will Work. I built a table for my dewalt planer and am using some pvc to drop down off of the high powered fan into agarbage can under the table. If I cut a hole for the pvc will I need to cut a hole for return air this way it doesn’t create much pressure in the plastic garbage can? also posted in dust collection topic to see what everyone says.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Dan! Add your location to your profile, please.

======================================================================
Here are some photo posting tips if you’re taking photos with your phone or iPad – the best way for proper orientation is to shoot landscape (widescreen). Rotate your phone or iPad CCW for proper orientation. If you want your photos to be portrait then open the photo in a viewer on your computer, rotate it to the orientation you want, then save it in that orientation. It will be correct when you upload it to the servers here. If you’re shooting video please shoot widescreen like our monitors, not portrait. 

The best way to post photos in line with your text is to use Go Advanced below the Quick Reply window. If you’re starting a new thread then you’re automatically in the Advanced editor. Click on the Paper Clip on the ribbon bar and that will bring up a dialogue box where you can browse to your photos. Upload them and then put your cursor where you want a photo, hit the dropdown beside the Paper Clip, and choose the photo you want inserted. If you have several photos and just want them at the end of your text then put your cursor at the end and hit the Insert All on the dropdown list of photos.

*Always post a photo rather than a link; most folks won't click on a link.* For instance, your thread has over 20 views but the links in your posts have only 3 views.

David


----------



## Rodango (Jun 22, 2020)

You should allow the pressure to escape. I would definitely run the return air through first a screen 
and then an air filter to clean the return air. I wouldn’t feed return air directly back into the machine.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I must confess, I do not like your arrangement at all. It will capture all of the big chips that fill up the trash can, while expelling the worst, most dangerous, fine dust particles directly into the shop where you breathe. Even if you wear a dust mask, it isn't good because of the sheer volume of dust that will be expelled.

A positive comment I can make about your configuration is that it is convenient. 

I don't see how you can keep the lid on the trash can. It will pop up from the air pressure and release a lot of fine sawdust. You must have an outlet of some kind on the trash can. The filtering suggested by @Rodango might work, but be prepared to replace the filters almost constantly. If you don't, the hose from the DW735 may clog with dust and chips, causing problems for the DW735. 

For your situation, you should attach the DW735 to a real dust collector. 

Lacking a real dust collector, you must direct the outlet air of your design outside the shop space - perhaps a hose leading from the trash can around the outside corner of the garage where the fine dust is not likely to blow in. I would add casters and work with the planer outside on non-rainy days. On rainy days, I would put the planer in the corner next to the open garage door, and route the trash can's outlet hose around the corner where you won't breathe the stuff. 

My DW735 is on a cabinet with casters. I wheel it outside to use. I connect it to a "cyclone" dust separator which is on a rolling cart with an old shop vac. DeWalt does _not_ recommended a shop vac because it can't keep up with the planer. My shop vac somehow keeps up with the DW735 output, just barely, even with 13 inch wide boards. I keep cuts light, but that's good for the planer anyway. It takes more time and more passes, but I don't have issues with chip/dust collection that way.

The separator and shop vac collect and filter the dust, but I still run them outside. Even though the shop vac has a filter inside, I attach a long hose to the shop vac's outlet so the end is far away from me. 

If the shop vac filter gets clogged with dust, the pressure from the DW735 can pop the lid open on the cyclone dust separator, so I pay attention to empty the separator and clean or replace the shop vac filter often. The cyclone lid-pop happened a couple times, but once I learned to pay attention, it doesn't happen.

I know you put a lot of effort into your trash can arrangement, but it will have issues. The more separation you can put between the output of your DW735 and your lungs, the better. 
_Pay Attention_: The word "separation" has two meanings in this context - both distance and dust filtering!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

@Danmendez29 posted the same question in two threads. Another person and I responded in this thread:

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/dewalt-dx735-220681/


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Tool Agnostic said:


> @Danmendez29 posted the same question in two threads. Another person and I responded in this thread:
> 
> https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/dewalt-dx735-220681/


I merged the two threads. Saw that yesterday but didn't have time to do it then.

David


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

Years ago the 735's came with this bag that strapped to the top of a trash can. Amazon shows unavailable, but would give you the idea.I have the one that came with mine and it works, containing the dust, but I use mine on the shop dust collector primarily. You need to let the pressure escape and if it's not filtered then it's still going to be a mess. 



https://www.amazon.com/dewalt-dw7353-collection-accessory-planer/dp/b0000ccxuc?tag=indifash06-20


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

Black and Decker offers what appears to be the same barrel cover and hose for use with a leaf vacuum. It's very close in design to the one that was originally available for the DW735. https://www.homedepot.com/p/BLACK-D...-2-in-1-Leaf-Blower-Vacuums-BV-006L/202045620. 

I haven't tried this, but it sure looks like the same unit. From the questions and replies, it seems to only need holes for the keeper pins to keep it on the 735. It might be worth buying one to try from a place with easy returns, so you can return it if it doesn't work. Make this decision before making the holes in the end of it.. I'm certain that this would be easy enough for me to do it, or any handyman. I have suggested this to several others and never heard if it works or not, so please respond if you try it whether it works for you or not.

I have the original DeWalt 735 accessory version and do all of my planing outside my shop with this drum cover on a 55 gallon plastic drum. I get 100% collection, as long as the draw string holds it attached to the barrel. I can fill the barrel in about 45 minutes. If the cover comes off the drum I get to clean my neighbor's pool of the escaping chips.

Charley


----------

